# [FORO] ¿Qué subforo o subforos añadirías?

## Stolz

Ya se ha discutido sobre si se necesitan o no subforos en el foro en español de Gentoo. La idea inicial era saber cuales de las alternativas que sugieren los usuarios son las que más se repiten para formular una encuesta que las contenga. Tras unas semanas sin actividad en el hilo original, creo que es buen momento de formular la encuesta para saber en números el grado de aceptación de cada una de las opciones.

Opción A:

No crear ningún subforo, dejarlo (de momento) como está.

Opción B:

Crear un subforo 'Off Topic' en el que se permitan todos los temas posibles: informática, ordenadores, política, religión, vida social, ideologías, nacionalismos, sexualidad, tecnología,... El foro padre quedaría únicamente para cosas relacionadas con Gentoo.

Opción C:

Crear un subforo  'Off Topic' en el que solo se permitan temas relacionados, aunque sea vagamente, con la informática (tecnología, los ordenadores y su mundo, etc.). Como excepción se permitirían algunos mensajes que se salgan de esta descripción siempre y cuando no se repita con frecuencia. Se podría denominar algo así como un foro 'un poco Off Topic'. La idea es evitar que el foro 'Off Topic' se convierta en un sarao o una verdulería en la que todo vale.

Opción D:

Crear un subforo de documentación en el que recopilar los mensajes que contienen tutoriales,how-to's, scripts, trucos,...

Opción E:

Crear un subforo dedicado exclusivamente a problemas relacionados con la instalación de Gentoo. También podría incluir temas relacionados con mensajes de error de Grub típicos tras la instalación.

El numero de opciones por encuesta está limitado, así es que no he podido incluir todas las combinaciones lógicas de las anteriores opciones:

Opción B + Opción D

Opción B  + Opción E

Opción C  + Opción D

Opción C  + Opción E

Opción B  + Opción D  + Opción E

Opción C  + Opción D  + Opción E

Si alguien quiere votar alguna de estas combinaciones, que vote la opción principal que mas se ajuste a lo que piensa y comente con qué otra u otras opciones le gustaría combinarla.

----------

## quelcom

He votado por la opción A.

No tengo mucho a comentar. La cantidad de mensajes que recibe esta parte del foro no creo que implique la creación de un (o varios) subforos.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> La cantidad de mensajes que recibe esta parte del foro no creo que implique la creación de un (o varios) subforos. 

 

idem -> opción A

saluetes

----------

## ertomas

Hola a todos...

Creo que con la cantidad de mensajes reportados cada dia, no veo necesario crear ningun tipo de subforo...

...ahhh mi voto fue Opcion: [A]

Un Saludo a todos...

----------

## TieferFeld

Personalmente, muchas veces me quedo con las ganas de preguntar a la gente de aquí cosas que no son estrictamente sobre gentoo simplemente por no "ensuciar" el foro. ¿A qué me refiero? Cada vez que quiero comprar un ordenador o dispositivo informático, probar otra distribución de Linux, sobre programas, sobre programación... 

Sé que la gente de este foro sabe de eso, pero también sé que me podrían decir con mucha razón que este no es un foro de hardware, no es un foro de programación ni de otras distros, por eso me callo. Sin embargo este es el foro que yo visito a diario y  no me apetece irme a otro foro a preguntar esporádicamente estos temas, así que me callo...

El subforo semi-off-topic sería lo ideal para los que piensen como yo  :Wink: 

Saludetes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

he votado por la C  *Quote:*   

> off topic pero solo temas que tengan algo que ver con la informatica

 

la opcion B seria provocar lo de "siempre" politica, religiones..... etc. etc.

Vamos: todo lo que hace malo al ser humano.   

Y la C permite relajarse un poco y poder hablar de Gadgest, Consolas etc.. sin pasarse a otros temas mas "pantanosos"

Para lo demas con la A tenemos suficiente.

----------

## LinuxBlues

En un principio, hubiese votado por la opción C, pero no lo he hecho...

He votado por la opción D, siguiendo la sugerencia de YosWinK en el anterior hilo. Pido mis disculpas, Stolz, pero no puedo expresar los motivos, se basan en un diálogo que he mantenido a través de privados y no puedo verter alegremente los motivos aquí, por otra parte sé que a tí te están agobiando con mensajes privados y sé que te molesta considerablemente, como es normal, que te envíen privados. Pero es la única forma en que podría expresar mis motivos, para no traicionar la confidencialidad de los mensajes privados en los que se basa mi decisión.   :Confused: 

Editado: Falta de ortografía   :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que nos faltan varios subforos, a la hora de buscar dentro del foro en español resulta dificil encontrar las cosas necesitadas, en parte porque algunos no usan la convension

[TEMA] Descripcion (estado)

Que seria bueno adoptar.

Por otro lado, la organizacion en subforos es necesaria para tener a mano la informacion necesaria a la hora necesitada, ejemplo, los newbies necesitan los tutoriales y preguntas bases que se han formulado y aun se hacen, pero por diversas razones no encuentran..

Ahora bien, tomemos el ejemplo de los foros en total https://forums.gentoo.org estan categorizados, Portage, Intalacion, Redes, etc., y aunque son una muy buena fuente de informacion, para aquello que le sacamos bulto al ingles ( deveras no me gusta, prefiero el Frances) nos es algunas veces molesto buscar info en ingles, aunque reconosco que hay que hacerlo, y mas a menudo de que quisiera, hay otros que no lo manejan, ni a gusto ni disgusto.

Despues de mi corta introduccion:

mentira, solo en concreto.

VIVAN LOS SUBFOROS

FOROS EN ESPAÑOL, SUBFORIZADOS

P.D. Eso sono a Huelga de Dolores.

Para los que se perdieron:

Huelga de Dolores: Tradicion centenaria universitaria, por lo general para protestar por las realidades de la sociedad de mi Pais, Guatemala

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Yo he votado D, ya que pese a que opino que los tutoriales en foro son un paso atras teniendo una herramienta tan maravillosa como los wikis, merecen tener una zona mas "importante" que el resto de los hilos normales.

Además, si os fijáis es el tema principal en los subforos de los foros por lenguas.

Pero, lo perfecto...seria la D + C (Nunca B)

Como bien han dicho ya, seria genial tener una zona donde poder hablar de temas de informática en general, sin sacar de tema al resto de hilos sobre gentoo.

Además daría una importante relativa a este tipo de tópicos, en los que no hay que ser un gurú de Linux para poder dar una opinión mas o menos valida. Mucha gente aportaría en este subforo lo que no aporta, bien por falta de seguridad o de conocimientos, en el foro general.

En cualquier caso esta mas que claro que hagáis lo que hagáis...me parecerá bien.

Hasta ahora no he tenido ninguna queja, y dudo que vaya a empezar a tenerlas tras estos posibles cambios.

----------

## IceFox

Voté por la opción D, para recopilar los mensajes que contienen tutoriales, how-to's, scripts, trucos, etc, por que la idea del "PostIt?" la veo como un parche a la carencia de este tipo de subforo.

Pero también me parece bien la opción E, más que nada para establecer un orden.  Por un lado he leido varios comentarios que hablan de la poca cantidad de mensajes en el foro que hacen innecesaria la creación de subforos, sin embargo tenemos más de 145 páginas siguientes.

Además, estoy de acuerdo con alexlm78, cada vez son menos los que usan la nomenclatura [TEMA] Descripcion (estado), incluso algunos titulos que siguen las normas no consiguen definir en qué consiste el problema.

Y considerando Gentoo como un movimiento social, agradecería un subforo OT de infórmatica, lo queramos o no, somos una comunidad.

En definitiva:

D + E + C

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Yo he votado por la opción B ya que he visto que en otros foros (como en wesnoth.org) ya se implantó hace tiempo y no ha habido problemas. Además a mi me gusta la idea  :Wink: 

Al menos, la versión C (dedicada a informática) sí que creo que debería estar de alguna forma, bien a través de la opción B (por la que he optado  :Wink:  ) o por la C en sí.

La opción D  parece interesante (si se suma al Off-topic), pero creo que, si el hilo de Recopilación de los mejores posts se mantiene más o menos actualizado no resultaría nacesario.

Saludos  :Smile: Last edited by pacho2 on Tue Dec 20, 2005 6:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Esto.... me vais a perdonar que vuelva apostear, pero... la opcion D no esta ya recogida como  *Quote:*   

> Recopilacion de los mejores mensajes y Guias

  porque no le veo amucho sentido a tener otro hilo o subforo con el mismo contenido, o muy parecido  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edito: el amigo pacho2 tiene razon es la opcion D

----------

## pacho2

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> Esto.... me vais a perdonar que vuelva apostear, pero... la opcion B no esta ya recogida como  *Quote:*   Recopilacion de los mejores mensajes y Guias  porque no le veo amucho sentido a tener otro hilo o subforo con el mismo contenido, o muy parecido  

 

Será la opción D  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Me gusto la opción B, C y D, es bueno que exista un foro en español para hablar temas OFFTOPIC ya que yo personalmente me siento muy a gusto por ser usuario nuevo en el foro de soporte de gentoo, y jamas me han discriminado o dicho algo acerca de que soy nuevo y no conozco nada de gentoo.

De hecho, gracias a la ayuda de todos ustedes estoy sacando adelante la Gentoo, y con muy buenos resultados.

Por eso mal no estaria tener un foro para hablar Offtopic, eso si, esperemos que no de pie a diferencias de todo tipo. Que se respete la ideologia, forma de vida, gustos, etc etc de cada uno siempre y cuando no se jod* a nadie.

Por otra parte, un foro de Emuladores y PC mal no estaría... y un foro para todo lo que sea recopilación de Guias, tambien mal no estaria.

SALUDOS.

----------

## jmp_

Yo creo que lo más coherente viene a ser la "Opción C:Crear un subforo 'Off Topic' en el que se permitan temas informáticos", la wikipedia de Gentoo ser encarga de los manuales y los truquillos (aparte de la documentación de Gentoo.org), para tratar temas totalmente off-topic mejor un chat (IRC), jabber o simplemente otros foros más informales y con menos carga de usuarios.

Luego otros subforos adicionales serían:

-> Problemas, dudas sobre la instalación y primeras configuraciones de Gentoo, fallos con los ebuilds de Portage (todo en 1, fundamental).

-> Kernel y dispositivos modernos.

Yo creo que con eso ya hay una buena separación de temas y de personal posteando cosas tipicas de forma repetida, y además con que la gente busque un poco se evitan post's de personas que antes de intentar solucionarlo ellos mismos preguntan en el foro para que los demás solucionen los problemas.

El únco problemilla sería restringir un poco los temas puros referentes a programación ya que en off-topic serían un poco agobiantes para mucha gente y además se acabaría llenando aquello de líneas de código, proyectos, etc. sin venir a cuento... además programar es algo que no depende únicamente de la sitro o sea que lo mismo da si usas Debian, Fedora o cualquier otro Linux en general. Estos post's deberían intentar evitarse cuando sea posible, si alguien hace un proyecto para un Portage programado en Pascal hay otros lugares mejores para discutir sobre código que un foro sobre Gentoo... salvo para poner la referencia y recibir Feedback; No se si se ha entendido esto último pero bueno :P

saludos.

----------

## DDrDark

La opción D está interesante, aunque también creo que el post que mantiene psm1984 está muy bien organizado y no debería haber problemas para encontrar cualquier cosa que necesites

----------

## cy5

 :Cool:  Voto por la opcion D por que hay seria mas eficiente encontrar cosas basicas y evitar los llamados de atencion por preguntar cosas que ya han sido preguntadas por lo general por personas como yo que andamos medio en pañales en gentoo ....    :Embarassed:    ademas creo que los subforos ayudan a organizar mejor el foro.

Saludos 

cy5

Panamá

----------

## Stolz

Un par de dudas relacionadas con los subforos. ¿Que clase de mensajes consideráis que deben ser tomados como OffTopic?. ¿Todo lo que no esté relacionado con Gentoo o todo lo que no esté relacionado con Linux?

Lo digo porque tomando como muestra las dos ultimas páginas del foro, si separas los mensajes que están relacionados con Gentoo del resto, los resultados son sorprendentes: El 70% de los mensajes publicados en las 2 últimas paginas no tienen que ver directamente con Gentoo   :Confused:  y a su vez, de ese 70% (no del total), el 30% no tienen que ver si quiera con Linux.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pues.. desde mi punto de vista, todo lo que no este relacionado de alguna manera con Gentoo... 

por ejemplo: mi MDk es mejor que tu Deb.. o Hasefrosh es lo mas facil de usar y los linuxeros soys xxxxx.

todo esto tiene algo de linux, pero realmente tiene algo que ver con Gentoo? 

sin embargo, seria intesante el subforo "off-topic" para poner hilos sobre BSD MACos o sobre los motorola que traen linux instalados (A780) entre otros... seguro que habria temas, mas que suficientes.

----------

## Stolz

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> pues.. desde mi punto de vista, todo lo que no este relacionado de alguna manera con Gentoo... 
> 
> por ejemplo: mi MDk es mejor que tu Deb.. o Hasefrosh es lo mas facil de usar y los linuxeros soys xxxxx.
> 
> todo esto tiene algo de linux, pero realmente tiene algo que ver con Gentoo? 
> ...

 

Gracias por tu aportación.

Para ser mas concreto, estos son los casos que me hacen dudar:mensajes sobre programas que no necesariamente funcionan bajo Linux y que no tienen que ver con la configuracion/uso de linux sino con la configuración/uso del propio programa, por ejemplo,  mensajes del tipo "OpenOffice2 no me deja escribir acentos" o "[FIREFOX] ¿Cómo desactivar el autocompletado automático?"

¿los consideraríais OT y por tanto los moveríais al hipotético subforo OffTopic?

mensajes relacionados con Linux, pero no relacionados con Gentoo, por ejemplo los del tipo "[Gnome]Solo root puede loguearse"o "[fluxbox] Acelaración ratón" o "[KDE 3.5] Algunos carateres acentuados se ven mal"

¿los considerariais OT y por tanto los moveriais al hipotético subforo OffTopic?

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> mensajes sobre programas que no necesariamente funcionan bajo Linux y que no tienen que ver con la configuracion/uso de linux sino con la configuración/uso del propio programa, por ejemplo,  mensajes del tipo "OpenOffice2 no me deja escribir acentos" o "[FIREFOX] ¿Cómo desactivar el autocompletado automático?"
> 
> ¿los consideraríais OT y por tanto los moveríais al hipotético subforo OffTopic?
> 
> mensajes relacionados con Linux, pero no relacionados con Gentoo, por ejemplo los del tipo "[Gnome]Solo root puede loguearse"o "[fluxbox] Acelaración ratón" o "[KDE 3.5] Algunos carateres acentuados se ven mal"
> ...

 

En mi opinion un OffTopic es algo mas off, de lo que expones, me explico, ejemplo [Gnome]Solo root puede loguearse" y este tipo de posto yo no los considero offtopic, pues ciertamente tiene ver con el tema de linux, Desktop en linux.

Un offtopic es un posto como este :  	[OT] Juegos para PlayStation 2 ( mil disculpas )

Que por cicerto yo inicie, pero este es un offtopic, ya que no tiene nada que ver con linux, ni conf de gentoo, ni nada de eso, ( claro ahora ha tomado otro camino, linux en PS2 ).

La gran mayoria de lo que comentas yo no lo considero offtopic sino todo lo contrario, presentan una oportunidad mas para aprender, algunos al obtener respuestas, y otros al darlas, pues siempre aprendemos.

Un gran saludo.

----------

## pacho2

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> pues.. desde mi punto de vista, todo lo que no este relacionado de alguna manera con Gentoo... 
> 
> por ejemplo: mi MDk es mejor que tu Deb.. o Hasefrosh es lo mas facil de usar y los linuxeros soys xxxxx.
> 
> todo esto tiene algo de linux, pero realmente tiene algo que ver con Gentoo? 
> ...

 

Más o menos pienso igual, es por lo que yo pondría (esto es una opinión):

1. Un foro como el actual en el que se cumplan las normas TAJANTEMENTE (yo sería una de los primeros afectados  :Wink: ). Es decir, sólo de gentoo. Sería el foro principal (el primero).

2. Después iría un foro Off-Topic sobre informática (habría que darle un nombre más bonito  :Wink: ). En este foro habría preguntas sobre hardware (añadiendo al título del hilo [Hardware]) y sobre otras distros y sistemas operativos (añadiendiendo en los títulos cosas como [NetBSD] o [MandrakeLinux]).

3. Luego un Off-Topic "puro", en el que se hable de todo.

4. Yo crearía un hilo, no un subforo, dedicado a manuales, .etc (si bien es cierto que yo no me opondría, en absoluto, a la creación de un subforo con este contenido). Aunque puede que con la actual recopilación de mejores posts baste.

Saludos

PD: Eso de mi Mdk es mejor que tu Deb es simplificar un poco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Un par de dudas relacionadas con los subforos. ¿Que clase de mensajes consideráis que deben ser tomados como OffTopic?. ¿Todo lo que no esté relacionado con Gentoo o todo lo que no esté relacionado con Linux?

 

Yo lo haria como lo hacemos en el resto de los foros, es decir que si es un problema relacionado a Linux que tienes cuando estas usando Gentoo entonces no es OffTopic. Cosas que no tienen nada que ver con Linux o Gentoo o si estan relacionadas a otros distribuciones o otras sistemas operativos entonces son OffTopic.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un par de dudas relacionadas con los subforos. ¿Que clase de mensajes consideráis que deben ser tomados como OffTopic?. ¿Todo lo que no esté relacionado con Gentoo o todo lo que no esté relacionado con Linux?

 

Personalmente creo que todo lo que no esté relacionado con Gentoo, porque foros de Linux hay centenares, este es el foro de una distro muy puntual (y ciertamente bastante particular) de Linux por lo que debería evitarse hablar de Linux sino es sobre Gentoo Linux y es preferible no hablar de Linux en temática off-topic si el post puede ser de provecho, si es totalmente OFF-TOPIC pues mientras sea relacionado con la informática, informática-politica, informatica-economia,informatica-humor,etc. No hay problema.

un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

Un empujoncito para que no caiga en el olvido   :Rolling Eyes: 

De momento la opcion mejor posicionada es la D   :Surprised: 

Saludozzzzzzz y feliz año!

----------

## pacho2

La B y la C juntas se acercan   :Surprised:  , ten en cuenta que el voto hacia los Off-Topic está dividido  :Wink: 

Por cierto, ¿qué inconveniente habría en intentar poner más o menos todos los subforos? Así estaría todo el mundo contento (salvo los que no quieren subforos  :Sad:  )

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Los problemas creo que están claros. Los foros de gentoo no son nuestros  :Wink: . El idioma oficial del foro de Gentoo es el ingles, no el español. Además los foros de Gentoo son para hablar sobre Gentoo (con matices, pero es asi). No somos la comunidad mas numerosa que digamos, asi es que tampoco tenemos mucho voto. No podemos pedir todos los foros que nos de la gana. La verdad es que me parece que ni siquiera deberia de estar justificando por qué no podemos pedir todos los que queramos, creo que es obvio.

¿Como le va a explicar un admin al resto de gente que hay 6 foros en español solo porque en una encuesta han votado  22 personas (frente a las mas de 10.000 personas que hay registradas) diciendo que los necesitan y mas teniendo en cuenta que son uno de lso foros internacionales con menos tráfico?. Los foros que añadamos afectan directamente a los demás foreros, al menos con el diseño actual de la portada. Añadir todos los que nos de la gana me parece un capricho. Creo que lo logico es que se añada el que más gente creea que es necesario. Así funcina la democracia.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Me parece que los subforos ayudan a organizar la informacion, en principio seria -de mi punto de vista- bueno un subforo de la opcion D.

Luego seria cuestion de ir valorando otras posibilidades..

Salu2

Daniel Mery

 :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Los problemas creo que están claros. Los foros de gentoo no son nuestros . El idioma oficial del foro de Gentoo es el ingles, no el español. Además los foros de Gentoo son para hablar sobre Gentoo (con matices, pero es asi). No somos la comunidad mas numerosa que digamos, asi es que tampoco tenemos mucho voto. No podemos pedir todos los foros que nos de la gana. La verdad es que me parece que ni siquiera deberia de estar justificando por qué no podemos pedir todos los que queramos, creo que es obvio.
> 
> ¿Como le va a explicar un admin al resto de gente que hay 6 foros en español solo porque en una encuesta han votado  22 personas (frente a las mas de 10.000 personas que hay registradas) diciendo que los necesitan y mas teniendo en cuenta que son uno de lso foros internacionales con menos tráfico?. Los foros que añadamos afectan directamente a los demás foreros, al menos con el diseño actual de la portada. Añadir todos los que nos de la gana me parece un capricho. Creo que lo logico es que se añada el que más gente creea que es necesario. Así funcina la democracia.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Gracias por la explicación  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Yo insisto en que un subforo para manuales y howto's... no es un foro, porque un foro es un lugar para tratar cosas que no podemos resolver por nosotros mismos mediante el consenso y el dialogo con otros compañeros del foro, pedir opiniones sobre maneras de hacer algo fuera de lo común o... todo ese tipo de cosas en las que la pluralidad de los participantes es importante y necesaria.

Luego, tenemos la wikipedia de Gentoo... que está BASTANTE bien, y cumple precisamente ese objetivo de acumular conocimiento sobre como realizar determinados procesos o tareas qeu siempre se hacen más o menos igual y que casi siempre pregunta todo el mundo que tiene dudas.

Yo ese subforo lo veo como la necesidad de algunas personas de ternerlo todo resuelto, pero eso ya lo tienen en otros lugares de Internet e incluso el Gentoo Handbook y los docs on-line de gento.org lo ponen fácil, es cuestión de querer buscar un mínimo. Y sinceramente, dudo que eso organice mejor el foro puesto que realmente no siempre se preguntan cosas del tipo "configurar ALSA" y en muchos casos ni siquiera se busca antes de postear por lo que hay muchos hilos tratando temas repetitivos, y por supuesto los off-topic y los off-topic sobre Linux que nada tienen que ver con Gentoo (e incluso la informática) quedan todavía haciendo ruido en el foro que pretende (a mi entender) ser técnico y de ayuda para el resto de usuarios.

Luego para las charlas quedaría el IRC en español, y ahi podemos tener todos los canales que queramos.

Aquí queda mi opinión al respecto, un saludo.

----------

## alexlm78

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Yo insisto en que un subforo para manuales y howto's... no es un foro, 

 

Creo que tiene mucha razon jmp_, eso se convertiria en un repositorio, y no creo que eso sea lo que necesitamos, talvez uno de offtopic, para separa los que habla de Gentoo y lo que no, es decir, lo que sea del sistema en si y el otro para lo demas, osea applicacions que corren en Gnome, o como levanto mi bluetooth, aunque esto tambien se considerarioa InTopic, es muy dificil decidir que lo es y que no lo es.

Creo q una mejor accion seria que todos usaramos la nomeclatuara standard para los foros en españñol

[TEMA] Descripcion ( estado )

Nos serviria muchisimo mas que un subforo.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Yo creo que un foro Off-Topic iría bien. Para los manuales creo que bastaría con habilitar un hilo en el que se fueran colgando links a esos manuales, a fin y al cabo esos manuales serían sobre gentoo y podrías postearse en el foro normal. De todos modos quiero dejar claro queyo tampoco me opongo a la creación de ese foro, simplemente considero algo más "prioritario" poner un foro Off-Topic que uno de manuales. Si por mí fuera, yo pondría tanto uno Off-Topic (para cosas que nada tienen que ver con linux (NetBSD, críticas a Window$, .etc) y para otras múltiples cosas (Off-Topic puro) y uno para manuales, scripts, documentación, .etc. Estos foros sumarían 3:

1º  El principal, que sería el actual, en el que se seguiría la línea que aparece en la primera parte del post de Stolz Normas del Foro...:

Los foros de Gentoo son un lugar para pedir y recibir ayuda de cualquier clase relacionada con Gentoo o Linux en general. Creo que queda bastante claro lo que se pondría en este foro principal que sería, más o menos, como el actual.

2º Foro de documentación, scripts, trucos, .etc. Incluiría todos esos posts con manuales y esas cosas.

3º Foro Off-Topic. En este foro se hablaría con lo que no tenga que ver con linux, ni con nada de esto, es decir, desde hardware (no tiene que ver con linux opinar sobre la calidad de un monitor u otro, por ejemplo) hasta fútbol, política, y todos esos temas de foros puramente Off-Topic como Off The Wall (...Or anything else not related to Gentoo? Post it here)

Como veís, serían 3 foros, que son los que, por ejemplo, tienen las comunidades italiana y alemana  :Wink: 

Cualquier duda que tengáis sobre está forma de organizar los foros no dudéis en consultármela, que yo estaré encantado en responder  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## gollumcito

Estoy de acuerdo que la mejor opcion seria poner un subforo el cual separar los posts de temas relacionados con gentoo con temas que no tienen nada que ver, pero la majoria de gente que vote lo hara a favor de la opción D, ya que para todo usuario de linux que se inicia en gentoo (sobretodo los que se inician sin ningun tipo de experiencia en otras distros) sus majores problemas se basan en la instalación (sobretodo en la compilación del kernel) y después en como configurarla a medida.

  Entonces creo yo, que si al final se va a crear un subforo, se tendria que tener en cuenta todas las razones por las cuales han motivado el voto.

  Yo por ejemplo,he votado la opción D porque la majoria de los usuarios aunque tengan el handbook  y las wikis donde hay manuales muy buenos, al final nadie se los mira y van directamente al foro a resolver las dudas. Aunque el subforo OffTopic seria la mejor opcion para elegir.

----------

## pacho2

Debo ser de las pocas personas que antes de instalar gentoo desde el stage 1 me he leído el Handbook como si de una novela se tratase  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ps2

instalar gentoo sin leer el handbook y sin haber usado otro sistema linux no me parece buena idea. es mi humilde opinión claro  :Smile: 

En cuanto a los subforos uno de hardware no estaría mal.

----------

## alexlm78

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> En cuanto a los subforos uno de hardware no estaría mal.

 

Esa seria una buena opcion, separar hardware de software, cada uno en su propio subforo.

Me gusta la idea, voto por este, un subforo de hardware.

Saluditos.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> Debo ser de las pocas personas que antes de instalar gentoo desde el stage 1 me he leído el Handbook como si de una novela se tratase :D

 

Y además ha mejorado MUCHISIMO con lo que es documentación por lo general más que suficiente para instalar Gentoo, cuando yo la instalé la primera vez la cosa estaba semi traducida y además faltaban muchas cosas, creo que no contemplaba ni siquiera la manera de instalarla a través de un CD Live tipo Knoppix, que es lo que hago yo siempre para instalar desde stage 1, cargarKnoppix live, CenterICQ, un navegador web para no aburrirme y por supuesto... chroot.

A todo esto la primera vez que instalé Gentoo en mi ordenador no tenia ni ADSL... asi que imaginad xD

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Debo ser de las pocas personas que antes de instalar gentoo desde el stage 1 me he leído el Handbook como si de una novela se tratase  
> 
> Y además ha mejorado MUCHISIMO con lo que es documentación por lo general más que suficiente para instalar Gentoo, cuando yo la instalé la primera vez la cosa estaba semi traducida y además faltaban muchas cosas, creo que no contemplaba ni siquiera la manera de instalarla a través de un CD Live tipo Knoppix, que es lo que hago yo siempre para instalar desde stage 1, cargarKnoppix live, CenterICQ, un navegador web para no aburrirme y por supuesto... chroot.
> 
> A todo esto la primera vez que instalé Gentoo en mi ordenador no tenia ni ADSL... asi que imaginad xD
> ...

 

Además ahora que está completamente traducido   :Very Happy:  no creo que se pueda pedir más  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Además ahora que está completamente traducido   no creo que se pueda pedir más 

 

Talvez uno con dibujitos y screenshot, de los wizards?   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## pacho2

Habría que proponerlo   :Cool: 

----------

## navegante

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Además ahora que está completamente traducido   no creo que se pueda pedir más  
> 
> Talvez uno con dibujitos y screenshot, de los wizards?   

 

Pues creo que ya hay una versión usando el instalador gráfico así que no creo que falte eso.

Por otro lado yo me uno más a un foro offtopic que parece ser es el que causa más malestar entre la comunidad, si vemos utilidad no me parece que uno de documentación sea necesario pues a pesar de que de vez en cuando alguien publica aquí algún howto no es menos cierto que no es muy seguido, el volumen no es muy alta y con un hilo a modo de sticky, la documentación oficial y el wiki es suficiente. No así con los OT que a veces hay muchos en la primer página del foro, y es muchas veces materia de discusión, si necesitamos uno es de OT, no de documentación, seamos prácticos, Saludos.

----------

## Deathwing00

Personalmente creo que habrá que crear subforos en algún momento, debido a la gran cantidad de mensajes que tiene este foro. Básicamente optaría por seguir el estándar de un subforo para documentación/trucos y otro para OTW. En cualquier caso, la creación de subforos requerirá un esfuerzo adicional de mantenimiento al crearse los subforos, pero permitirá tener más organizados todos los hilos.

----------

## pacho2

Entonces tu propondrías tanto un Off-Topic como un foro dedicado a manuales... ¿no?

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

En mi opinión sería muy útil añadir subforos, haría mucho má fácil encontrar lo que se busca y no tener que volver a preguntar por algo de lo que ya se habló en otra ocasión.

Pero de momento, hasta que nos pongan subforos   :Wink: , yo propondría establecer una especie de "estándar" para la parte de los títulos de los posts que va entre "[]", como "[escritorio]" "[kernel]" "[sonido]" ... Y así poder usar la herramienta de búsqueda para entrar en nuestros "subforos emulados"   :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

Hecho

Ya me fijaré de añadir siempre esa estructura en mis consultas  :Smile:  Aunque eso no quiere decir que ya no quiera subforos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomk

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> En mi opinión sería muy útil añadir subforos, haría mucho má fácil encontrar lo que se busca y no tener que volver a preguntar por algo de lo que ya se habló en otra ocasión.
> 
> Pero de momento, hasta que nos pongan subforos  , yo propondría establecer una especie de "estándar" para la parte de los títulos de los posts que va entre "[]", como "[escritorio]" "[kernel]" "[sonido]" ... Y así poder usar la herramienta de búsqueda para entrar en nuestros "subforos emulados"  

 

Esto es un buen idea, que es explicado en las normas del foro, no solamente para mejorar la organizacion del foro pero tambien porque tengo un script que puede mover hilos de un foro a otro usando palabras que existen en el titulo.

----------

## aj2r

Pero no me refería sólo a lo que ya hacemos muchos de poner  entre corchetes lo que a nuestro entender podría ser la sección en la que encajaría nuestro mensaje, a lo que me refería es a definir en las normas del foro el nombre para una serie de secciones o como dije antes "subforos emulados".

----------

## pacho2

¿qué paso con lo de los subforos?

Hace más de un mes que no hay ni una nueva respuesta en este hilo

Gracias

----------

